# Contest, who can build the cheapest AR with a flat top?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I see alot of guys on here building AR's and I am wanting one but don't want to pay a ton for it. They are selling one I like with a flat top at Academy for $$799 I think, maybe $699 and no , I don't care what brand or opinion anyone has about the quality just that it functions and I can mount optics and such on it. Whats the lowest cost AR you guys can build?*


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Dan wally world has one for 598.00, not a flat top, no forward assist and no dust cover DPMS


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty sure I could do it for just over 500$ Shipping and all


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

PompNewbie said:


> Pretty sure I could do it for just over 500$ Shipping and all


*You Sir would win if you speak of a flat top and room for a good tip as well. Show me whats you can do.*


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Give me a call I would be happy to explain it
PM sent with #


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

CCC said:


> Dan wally world has one for 598.00, not a flat top, no forward assist and no dust cover DPMS


*That would put me over Academy config like I want. I do like DPMS tho. This is for my youngest who does not have a ton of money to put in after the build. I have all the optics and all he can use till he buys what he wants.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've never built one and could do it well under $500. New Frontier complete lower for $99. Jason bought 2 or 3 of them a couple months back.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

ya they changed them now to 109.99 for complete lower.. and those are on back order as is


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I've never built one and could do it well under $500. New Frontier complete lower for $99. Jason bought 2 or 3 of them a couple months back.


*Is that a flat top? Or the Vietnam version? Send me a PM with link please. I think I remember you posting somrthing about that. Do you have any pics of the ones you HAD built? You said you never built one is why I ask that way.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Like I said I've never built one but I could for well under $500. Search Jason's post, there is a couple threads on here with the link. It's a flattop, polymere.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

https://www.newfrontierarmory.com/catalog/ Here is the website for the complete poly lowers

I figure 109.99 + transfer fee/shipping call it 150 to make it a nice even #
Complete uppers can be had for say 400 w/shipping so...

550$ grand total


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

PompNewbie said:


> ya they changed them now to 109.99 for complete lower.. and those are on back order as is


*I saw that but it still puts me at $599. Not well under $500.*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Buy a cheap upper. I've seen them sell complete used and it would be well under $500. Hell if you looked I'm sure you could find a new one under $400. I've never priced them but it can be done.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

It all depends on what you want on the upper really.. fixed sight, railed gas block, low profile.. handguards, barrel length, twist ratio.. stainless.. etc etc.. 
But bare bones basic load and go bang can be done for 550 or a hair under


----------



## NASTY (Jun 5, 2011)

*Ar15*

I have built one for $480. Watch MidwayUSA. The run deals on uppers.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Just did a google search and found 3 at $300 complete. Shipping on both and FFL and your around $450


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dixie might could FFL transfer it for you for a good price. I'd ask him too


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*You guys are awesome. Thanks.*


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

The 300 uppers I have seen need the bolt carrier group and the charging handle bringing the price back up to $409, so as far as I have seen the cheapest upper out there is 400+ and not many in stock at that. *Please advise* if you do find a complete for 300 I need 2, and would prefer the 5.56 over the .223...thanks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Just make sure you read the print....Many will say complete upper, but then no bolt/carrier/handle which is another 100+.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/logans-new-zombie-killer-112737/

Believe me, I searched and searched and searched!!!!!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Buy a cheap upper. I've seen them sell complete used and it would be well under $500. Hell if you looked I'm sure you could find a new one under $400. I've never priced them but it can be done.



Midwayusa.com has sales on DPMS flat top for $389 pretty often.

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/41...d-handguard-single-rail-gas-block-flash-hider


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

how about using a 22 cal upper.. i have seen some advertised as complete for 389 or so..
rich


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Like I said you can get a complete upper for 400 or so, a 22 is a toy, yes ok 389...lol

It really depends if you are a hunter or a dirt clod shooter what will do the job and what you need.


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

*parts*

If you can put together a GQ AR for under 550 now with out some one giving you the parts I would be interested in how. I have a couple of boxes of parts you can come and go through and and will work a deal with you.. Just ask jason or Dixie. Just my 2 cents jj


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I bought a DPMS Oracle for $600, that's the one that has the forward assist and dust cover. Not under $500 but it still didn't break my bank to much. Put on the FF Quad rail and BUIS afterwards, still waiting on my new gas stop so I count mount my forward sight correctly. But I'm loving it so far, burned 700 rounds though it when I got it without a hiccup.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Christophi said:


> I bought a DPMS Oracle for $600, that's the one that has the forward assist and dust cover. Not under $500 but it still didn't break my bank to much. Put on the FF Quad rail and BUIS afterwards, still waiting on my new gas stop so I count mount my forward sight correctly. But I'm loving it so far, burned 700 rounds though it when I got it without a hiccup.


 
*Thats exactly what I'm looking for. Where did you get this one? And for the .22 upper, I don't want a .22, I have plenty of them even a AR .22, I want a base to improve as funds come in till I have a awesome Rifle with some punch and accuracy.*


----------



## Christophi (Apr 26, 2012)

I got it at Cooks Gun shop in Biloxi, With tax, a (Cheap) Red dot optic and 40 rounds it was still under $700. It came with the standard corncob handrails and two mags new. They might be a little more now, around $650 or so.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I've built several in the 550 dollar range,but several years ago, I parted one together with used (in new condition) parts for 240 bucks. Took me about 6 months and all parts were purchased off the AR15 Equipment Exchange. Sold that gun for 750 bucks a few months later.


----------

